# Nalah



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm getting SO pissed at the guy who has Nalah. 

I generally go over once a night to let her out while he's at work.

He won't let her stay here because he said all she wants to do is be over here.

He's complaining that I'm not letting her out more often because she is pooping and peeing in his house. 

He had a 14lb bag of Earth born when I gave her to him. He has had her for a month and is only half way through the bag. He says he gives her 2.5 cups a day, but I don't see how that adds up to 7lbs in a month.

The other day I went over to let her out to potty and smelled poop. So I walked through his apartment to check and there was three piles. Two of them were very old, so he hadn't picked them up over the weekend. Also while in the kitchen, I noticed her water bucket was BONE dry. No moisture what so ever, and when I put water in it she drank for about 10 minutes. 

He lets Nalah run free in the house. I offered him a kennel for her and he told me that's just mean and he doesn't believe in putting dogs in kennels. He keeps saying he is going to get a baby gate and gate her in the "laundry" room (there is nothing in there, just an empty 9ftx6ft room) but has yet to do so. I tried to tell him that she needs to go out often while he is home. That when she doesn't go potty she needs to go in the kennel because she wont go potty in the kennel. I also told him it would be best to crate her while he is gone at work. 

As far as I know he doesn't take her for walks or to do anything. She has so much pent up energy. 

I feel so stupid giving her to him. We didn't ever get a contract signed. He wouldn't sign it and he had her dog license before I could do anything about it.

I feel like there is nothing I can do. I told him if he ever gets rid of her I get her back no matter what. But at this point I don't know if that would even happen.

Is there anything legally I could do?

He claims he loves her and would never get rid of her . He talks about how he loves sleeping on the couch/bed with her and snuggling with her after a long day at work. But I just don't see it.


----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

How does she look? Does she look too skinny or is her coat in bad condition?
You should take pictures of the condition of his house - the poop piles and everything. I consider what he is doing to be neglect.

I would not have given him Nalah if he refused to sign your contract. 
I hope someone who knows more about the legal stuff can come in and help you out - you need to get her out of there.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

liquid said:


> How does she look? Does she look too skinny or is her coat in bad condition?
> You should take pictures of the condition of his house - the poop piles and everything. I consider what he is doing to be neglect.
> 
> I would not have given him Nalah if he refused to sign your contract.
> I hope someone who knows more about the legal stuff can come in and help you out - you need to get her out of there.


She was 105lbs when he got her a month ago. I told him he needed to take his time to get the weight off. She hasn't been weighed, but she is looking like her normal 75lb self. Thats a lot to loose in a month. He coat seems fine and she is maintaining where her weight it now. 

The problem was I let him have her a couple nights before I was ready with the contract and it just never got signed. Now he has her dog license as proof she is his dog. That was ignorant on my part.

I'm going to bring up these issues to him and see what he does. 

She loves him to death. She is always super excited when she sees him. He is my boyfriend's best friend and my boyfriend swears he feeds and waters her every day while he is over there and that he does take her for walks at night. 

She needs daily walks. She needs time to run.


----------



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

liquid said:


> How does she look? Does she look too skinny or is her coat in bad condition?
> You should take pictures of the condition of his house - the poop piles and everything. I consider what he is doing to be neglect.
> 
> I would not have given him Nalah if he refused to sign your contract.
> I hope someone who knows more about the legal stuff can come in and help you out - you need to get her out of there.


I had wondered about this dog and how she was doing.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

bridget246 said:


> I had wondered about this dog and how she was doing.



She seems to be doing fine, but I can't help but worry. She doesn't show any problems. She has to be eating to poop as much as she does. 

Maybe I'm getting myself all worked up for nothing?

He just doesn't see animals in the same way I do.


----------



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

Makovach said:


> She seems to be doing fine, but I can't help but worry. She doesn't show any problems. She has to be eating to poop as much as she does.
> 
> Maybe I'm getting myself all worked up for nothing?
> 
> He just doesn't see animals in the same way I do.


If he is leaving poop on the floor for any extend time then you are not getting yourself worked up over nothing. The dog is being negated. I suspect the dog is eating table scraps which is why their is so much kibble.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

bridget246 said:


> If he is leaving poop on the floor for any extend time then you are not getting yourself worked up over nothing. The dog is being negated. I suspect the dog is eating table scraps which is why their is so much kibble.



He refuses to feed human food to dogs. He complains because I feed "human food"(PMR) to my dogs.


----------



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

Makovach said:


> He refuses to feed human food to dogs. He complains because I feed "human food"(PMR) to my dogs.


The human food isn't the problem. The problem here is not walking the dog. Not cleaning up after the dog. Expecting you to keep coming to let her out....I'm sure you get the point. Legally there isn't much you can do since you did give the dog to him. Even if you could convince ac to take away the dog they still probably wouldn't give the dog to you.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

bridget246 said:


> The human food isn't the problem. The problem here is not walking the dog. Not cleaning up after the dog. Expecting you to keep coming to let her out....I'm sure you get the point. Legally there isn't much you can do since you did give the dog to him. Even if you could convince ac to take away the dog they still probably wouldn't give the dog to you.


In all actuality, I do see a problem, but I also see a guy who wants the dog and loves her, but he is dog ignorant. He thinks he knows, but he doesn't. 

Is there any easy way to give ideas to someone who thinks they already know everything?

We've had Nalah at our house to baby sit and she isn't a problem. She plays with the kongs, balls and bones. When we leave, we lock her in the bathroom with Annie. 

I don't know for a fact if the poop set out or if it was with in the time he had been gone (he left at 11am I was over about 9:30pm). My first post was kind of ranty because he is really starting to get to me, not with just the dog. I do see a problem, and the only legal thing I know of to do is try and fix it... 

He is too dependent on other people. And he has grown dependent on me takeing her out. I have things I have to do and I have my own dogs. I don't have time to take her out 3-4 times a night. When I leave for 8 hours for work, my dogs are kenneled. If I am going to be gone 8+ hours (not at work) and no one will be around, I take my dogs to day care.


----------



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

Not to get completely off topic but the day care feeds your dog raw? No treats?


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

bridget246 said:


> Not to get completely off topic but the day care feeds your dog raw? No treats?


Well. 9 out of 10 times, Farrah is my day care provider  

However, in Marysville area, there is an AMAZING daycare. It is run by a guy that does rescue. He is 100% holistic. He runs the daycare to support the Snips rescue. Its only $15 for a full day. and if you go more though out the week you get discounts. I don't know about their boarding prices. I talked to them about raw and they said they have fridge/freezer space to hold raw for all their clients that feed raw. Your dog will get fed raw and nothing else. Your dog doesn't get anything you don't send for them. All you have to do is tell them. They will feed what you send, how you tell them to feed it. 

Its call Pawsitive Energy. A New Concept in Companion Animal Care! Pawsitive Energy
The Site says its about 15 minutes west of Dublin


----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

Your first post sounded like this guy is neglecting Nalah. He's not taking her for walks, he's left her alone long enough that she goes in the house, doesnt clean up her mess, he is not feeding her, and he isnt giving her water. 
Now you're saying that he cares about her and really loves her?

So is he just dog-stupid? I still wouldnt want this guy to have her. 

Have you tried talking to him about taking better care of her or possibly taking her back?


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

liquid said:


> Your first post sounded like this guy is neglecting Nalah. He's not taking her for walks, he's left her alone long enough that she goes in the house, doesnt clean up her mess, he is not feeding her, and he isnt giving her water.
> Now you're saying that he cares about her and really loves her?
> 
> So is he just dog-stupid? I still wouldnt want this guy to have her.
> ...


Basically, I know what I saw, but m boyfriend swears differently. I never see him have her out, he says he walks her at 4 am. She didn't have water, he said he gave her water and food before they went to work. 

I haven't tried talking to him about it yet, but It is going to happen. 

I know he does love her. He talks about her constantly. And he called three times while he was away Easter weekend when we were keeping her to check on her. But you can love a baby and still not know how to care for it.

I was starting to wonder if I was just getting paranoid because a lot of people do not care for dogs as I do. People around here see dogs as dogs, not their family. He see's Nalah as his dog. 

I'm very contradicting. I realize after a re-read how badly I've probably confused people.


----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

Ahh..
Well if he truly does love her and care for her, then hopefully he'll be willing to make some changes, for her sake.
If she is on kibble and her water bowl is completely empty by the time you get to her, she may need a larger water bowl or he needs to fill it up higher.
I dont know about the food thing, have you seen what kind of cup he uses to measure her food?


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I would bet every single animal abuser in the history of the world says, when caught, "I put out water for her this morning. I have no idea what happened." Or " I walk her, just nobody sees me."

"I just haven't had a chance to pick up poop today."

And 2.5 cups a day from a 14 pound bag of food wouldn't last nearly a month.

You should find her a good home far, far away. Then tell him she ran away.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Why did you give this ignorant sounding guy the dog to begin with? I would never even consider giving a dog to a person who sounds like he does.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

I just wanted to update. 

I talked to him. He says he really loves her and wants to do whats right. He told me its not the same bag, he actually bought a second bag. Nalah weighs 87lbs, so she didn't loose as much as I thought. 

We are going to start working on obedience so she is easier for him to walk. 

I suggested for him to get her a tie out to clip to his stairs for when he takes her out to potty (he will be out with her). She is like Tucker and doesn't like to potty on a short lead.

He is going to barrow one of my kennels to see how it truly works (he can't get his own for a week or so). I told him if she doesn't go potty she goes in the kennel and goes back out 15-20 minutes later. 

He is cleaning up his house tmrw and renting a rug scrubber to scrub all his rugs. 

Also looking into daycare a few days a week.

She is back to visiting at my house again during the evenings as it is easier for me and she gets to play with the other dogs.

He's getting a second chance. I did talk about how I will take her if she isn't being cared for. We shall see how it goes. I guess I should have just said something sooner. He took it all really well.


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

Hope it all works out. You did make him sound like a pretty shitty dog owner in the first post. Some people are not like us and truly do not know they could do way more for their pet.


----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

Im glad things are looking up. Looks like a little bit of communication was all that was needed. :smile: Keep us updated, I hope he stays true to his word!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

It needs to be pounded into his head that she must have water. I hope he does better. I guess people can change. But everyone should know a dog can't go without water. That shouldn't have to be taught.


----------

